# Wing Mirrors - Dripping Water



## mc_nz (May 1, 2011)

Hi,

Just brought a Mk1 TT in Black. After a wash the wing mirrors drip leaving a horrible water stain, my last 2 cars haven't done this.. Anyone know a way to stop this?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Take her for blast around the block before drying properly with microfibre cloth, also dries off the brake discs etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## mc_nz (May 1, 2011)

cheers. However there is no such thing as a 'quick' blast round the block


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There was a post a while ago, where someone used an air blower to blow the water from all the crevices, mirrors, front & rear lights etc.so theres another idea. After taking mine around the block to dry off the brakes etc, I blow on mine, neighbours probably think I'm kissing it.  :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

mc_nz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just brought a Mk1 TT in Black. After a wash the wing mirrors drip leaving a horrible water stain, my last 2 cars haven't done this.. Anyone know a way to stop this?
> 
> Cheers


A leaf blower should remove all of the water


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

http://www.completeofficesupplies.co.uk ... 400ml.html


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought one of these from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-Decker-VH ... 888&sr=8-7

It's a 240v vacuum cleaner that also has a "blow" function, so as well as cleaning the inside of my car I can use it to blow water out of the wing mirrors/spoiler/anywhere.

Rogue


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> mc_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Careful! I got called a geek for mentioning using leaf blowers! :lol: Any news on your Scuba TTS Dave?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

leenx said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > mc_nz said:
> ...


Hi leenx, i was going to mention the dog hair dryer i use,but that would probably complicate matters, 
the tts is on the boat, i have been over to audi Nottingham this morning , with some paper work so they can register the car with my own plates, the 1st of June is looking good


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

[Hi leenx, i was going to mention the dog hair dryer i use,but that would probably complicate matters, 
the tts is on the boat, i have been over to audi Nottingham this morning , with some paper work so they can register the car with my own plates, the 1st of June is looking good[/quote]

Fantastic news! Less than 2 weeks then? Oh yeah the dog hair dryer - we'll both get flamed now! :lol:


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Its very much common problem in England even witness it on the most recently TT i detailed in London, everything suggested is a good idea, you could also use a quick detailer as this will help to disperse the water.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

1. Inhale.
2. Blow water out.
3. Wipe.

Job done.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought a small compressor from Machine Mart and I use that to blow the water out of the various water traps. Good for motorbikes too.

There's nothing worst than having a superbly clean and shiny car then first drive it's covered in water streaks.
I also give my car a final rinse with water through an Ionic filter, so even if there is a run it dries completely clear.

Please dont be tempted to have a quick blast up the road then wioe the water runs off, even a short few hundred yards will pick up fine dust on to your paintwork, youll only succeed in having fine surface scratches. Particularly now all the paints and lacquers are soft water based crap.


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> 1. Inhale.
> 2. Blow water out.
> 3. Wipe.
> 
> Job done.


+1


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Inhale.
> ...


Works for me


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DesignerDaveTT said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


Glad im not the only looser that does this! Can get a bit dizzy at times though!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Who's the loser? The person who goes out and buys a machine to do the job, or the person who does it themselves? Not every problem requires a "product" to solve it, despite what marketing w*nkers would have us believe


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I've got a little Silverline blower which does the job. Not sure if they still sell them though. A cheap leaf blower off ebay will be fine. I'd be careful about going for a spin around the block as you could pick up all sorts and scratch/swirl the paint when you wipe it dry.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The reason i use an air blower on mine, (thats besides getting all of the water out of all the nooks and crannies),i blow most of the water off the panels ,so i can just pat dry instead of using a mf/ soft towel on the panel,i believe this leads to less swirl marks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

For the whole car, quite possibly a good idea. Commercial car washes have done it for a long time - after they've destroyed the paint with rotating brushes of course :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> 1. Inhale.
> 2. Blow water out.
> 3. Wipe.
> 
> Job done.


Sounds like an old wives tale for stopping a girl getting pregnant!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I found if you dry the car as usual then open and shut the door a few times it loosens the water hidden in the mirror, then dry this off with a m/f towel. If I can be bothered I get the leaf blower out.

I sometimes dry the car, then put all equip back in shed, then go back to get drips!

Also lift the tailgate (assuming you have a coup) as it drains the water from the bottom of the window rubber.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Once i have dried the car off i work a little wax on to the door panel leading from just under the wing mirror to the bottom of the door, any further drips just run off the wax leaving no marks. Once the drips stop just buff off the wax..job done


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The mirrors are attached to the door not the wing :roll:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets not get technical terbo lol you get the gist ). (door mirror's)


----------

